# FET after C Section



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Just wondering if anyone had any views on how long you would wait after giving birth before having FET.  We have three snow babies left and I'm really keen to add to our family.  I know we are soooooo lucky to have got the twins on our last treatment but I'd really like to try for more and as I'm 38 this year am worried about leaving it to long, so we are already discussing trying again at the end of this year which would mean the twins would be roughly 18 months if we were successful.

Thanks

Mo


----------



## piglets (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow Mo!

Your a lady in hurry! I think it's around 12mth before everything gets back to normal after c sec, but others may know different. I had a c sec with my LO. However, the first 6 months I had a lot of little stabbing type pains in the scar and to be honest it's still a bit tender. I must also add that I have a bit of an apron (loose skin) after 3 children, so that hasn't helped.

Please forgive me for saying, but I think like me you are euphoric after the birth of your babies and want more. I can understand why, they are so lovely. But you have plenty time as 38 is not old! Take time to enjoy your little miracles as it passes so quickly, and although it all extremely rewarding it is also tiring at times. With twins you may be doubly tired! When my LO started nursery at 6 mth (back to work) he was ill every other week with a virus - their immune systems take around 12 mth to kick in. There have been many sleepless nights and it's only then that you will think how hard it would be if you got pg again too soon.

Our Lo is 15 month old now and for us this is a good time to start thinking about FET, as he has become more independent. But we don't plan to go back before the end of the year when he will be 2. Of course, you should do what you think is the best for you. Please don't think I'm lecturing you just my views  

Enjoy your new babies
Piglets..x


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

I did not have a C section but I don't think it makes any difference anyway, but our clinic make you wait 6 months before TTC again. We wanted to have our LOs close together and had always planned for DP to carry our second child. We went back to the clinic when he was about 4 months old to get the ball rolling with DPs bloods etc. That was back in early 2008 and as you can see things didn't quite work out as planned as DP is only pregnant now BUT I will say that in hindsight it has been so wonderful to have all this time alone to enjoy DS as our only child for nearly 3 years. Good luck for whatever you plan for the future


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

i think 2 1/2+ gap for a third child is good... hopefully avoid needing a triple buggy..

but healthwise waiting a year or so makes sense...


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

hi
I was told to wait  15months after my c/s so there would have been 2yr gap between my 2 kids but as it turned out I had a very surprise natural BFP when my dd was 8months old. I then needed another c/s with a 17month gap between them. It was difficult the first 18 months or so but afterwards plainsailing.young kids get all the virusses at the same time and many sleepless nights but Im sure you know that..
I would say a gap of 2-3yrs would be the best in my humble opinion.my kids are the best of friends but it feels like having twins but I would not change the circumstances for anything
good luck with yur decision
Danni xx


----------



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply, what you all say makes perfect sense and I'm sure as Piglets says I am still slightly Euphoric from it all and don't worry piglets didn't sound like a lecture at all, actually nice that someone points this stuff out, think I just need to reign myself in a bit and wait till I've settled down before making any decisions!!!  You never think of all the practicalities yourself do you!!!  

Thanks again everyone


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI mo,

i'm going through a FET at the moment and my little boy is nearly 8 months old. My clinic said that from one birth to the next they would like 18 months to 2 years. If this works there will be 18 months between them. I also had a c section.

In my opinion, and it is just mine, i waited 6 years to be blessed with Alfie and i don't want to wait another 6 years.

Good luck with what ever you decide and congratulations on your little one! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Golden Syrup (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Mo,

I too was euphoric after DD was born but my euphoria didn't go away (and still hasn't!) so I have just had an FET and my DD is nearly 10 months old.  I know we've a long way to go yet but we've just been blessed with a BFP so as long as it all works out there will be 18 months between my DD and the next 1, or scarily, 2!!!

I agree with Cleo, we waited such a long time the get C and my personal view is that I didn't want to take the risk of waiting another 4 years before another LO came along as I'm nearly 36 so we tried as soon as we could.

As for time scales my clinic (Guy's) said I needed to have 2 clear cycles after I finished BFing DD before they would let me start after a C-section.  I BF until C was 5 months old so this was the earliest I could do.  To a certain extent I think your body will also tell you when you are ready.

HTH and good luck with your decisions.

GS xx


----------



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Hi GS,

Thanks so much for you reply, so nice to hear your story and sooo many congrats on your BFP I shall keep it all crossed for you.  I feel like you and Cleo we have waited so long I really don't want to wait any longer than we have to and as of yet the euphoria hasn't left me either!!!!

Thanks 

Mo


----------



## kelcismom (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi All, I am brand new to this site and I do feel like there was some lecturing going on about going for FET so soon, but thats my opinion.

I had a section done for my 7 mos old from my fresh cycle and I knew all along that I want to go back as soon I could, not because of Euphoria but because thats whats best for my situation.  I will be 36 this year and don't want to be pg at 40!!!  I have 4 children from 17 to 7 mos (all via sections), during my first marriage we decided to get a tubal but now that I'm remarried to a wonderful hubby that had no bio kids I felt like I needed to give him babies and IVF is the best way to do that.  I too had to make the decision to stop nursing to start my periods again, that was the decision that was hard for me to make.  I will be going back for my 3 snowbabies in April and if I can get twins form it that will be a wonderful blessing.  I am a stay at home mom, retired from my career as a nurse to be a full time mother and wife,  Not concerned at all about the work of having another baby, I welcome it with open arms!!!!!

Good luck to all who will be doing transfers soon!!!


----------

